# Question about coolants



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Um right well i just put my w/c loop back in and when i turned it on it leaked a tiny bit from the cpu barb but luckyily mpy gpu wasnt in, and i cant leak test it outside the case because of the way it fits in, anyway i did the hose clamp up much itghter and it seems to be fine now but when i feel the barb it does feel wet but no water is on my finger,as in none at all???
also how "non-conductive" is this coolant its feser-f1, i know leaks are bad anyway, but the only part at risk is my gpu would a few drops of that kill it completely??


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually, if your gpu gets a little wet from coolant, it is NOT 100% dead. there are ways to save them, the best way being from CyberDruid:
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/78309-how-salvage-coolant-damaged-videocard.html


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

nice faq, well im running an 8800 gt with no water block, and i am using feser f1 but thats for antifreeze? so is it the same??
and also when i fell the cpu barb it feels slightly wet, but no moisture comes fo can this jsut be from the cold metal of the barb?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if there is no liquid, your fine. ever put on a latex glove then ran water over the latex? thats probably what you are feeling. if there is no drip, no worry  fesser is (most likely) anti freeze, aka ethelyne glycol. just dont drink it and your fine. i would check for sure but the computer im on right now isnt the best =/


----------

